# Anaconda sale



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

They are also selling Mojiko squid jigs and metal slice lures for $2.50 - I'm heading in this afternoon


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, I'm going to head in and get some Mojiko squid jigs and metal slice lures for $2.50!
That's a bargain - normally up to $12 for some of them!


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Finn Nor are apparently made for freshwater, with screws holding them together that will rust quickly in the salt - so spray often with INOX I reckon.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Occy, i think i will have to choke you, you MADE me call in to anaconda this morning and get a couple of those finn nors , a 1000 and a 3000, and some vanish line and a membership card , and the makings of a really BAD habit, i have to go past the bloody shop on my way home from archery , and i go to archery 3 times a week , so , am in some trouble, i will make you pay for this Occy :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I cant comment on the particular reel you have but I have previously owned a Fin Nor AHAB which is a heavy duty salt water spinning reel and apart from weighing the same as a small car it was a fantastic reel and lasted me over five years before it was sold for roughly what i paid for it, I got rid of it as the weight was too much hassle on long cold nights on the beach. At the top end of thier line all reels are designed for salt water use. Here is link to a previous thread.
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... light=ahab


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Picked a couple up myself last night  Can't go wrong at that price I reckon. Cheers Mal.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

I've been wondering about those Fin Nor reels. Why are they so cheap?
Fin Nor stuff used to really expensive, but it was very high quality.
The cheap ones look and feel ok, but ????????????????

Chris


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

better hurray up Occy , there were only about two of the 1000s left at lunch time yesterday, and no more 3000s .


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

STOP IT OCCY, STOP IT , YEAH HEAR ME STOP IT, I HAVE TO GET PAST ALL THOSE STORES 3 TIMES A WEEK, AND YOU KEEP SENDING ME IN AGAIN LOOKING FOR OCCY BARGAINS, HAH , I KNOW , I'L TALK TO SWMBO, FIX YOUR LITTLE RED WAGON


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep Kim , having super problems, as you say pages not available and super super slow, avitars not showing, posts not going through, i have had to hand over control to jerry [ wonderdog] a few times , but even he could not get proper responses, he reckons its the beetle on the piece of string in the back that runs round and round to make the computer work. Jerry thinks we might need to feed him, i dunno, jerry knows more about these things than i do , so i guess we'l just have to feed him. I advised Leigh a few days ago about the problems and he said they were making a new program and possibly overloading the data base, oh well little one , i can always head for the books , have a heap to read


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

You will have some fun painting with the boys , if there anything like jerry they will want to help, gee your keen , do your own maintanance, i see your off down the coast next week , we all better get in some good fishing time now , as winter is not too far off , and while i love to paddle in winter , its in the tk1, and we dont stop to fish. I had a feeling that the revo may be your next kayak, and i really think that might be a pretty good idea, faster , smoother and almost as stable, if your going to keep fishing the salt , you will need more length, and a bit more glide. I hope to try the revo out at Pauls next week, although , i must admit i am a bit scared to try it , might have to buy it, i hope to go down to hen and chicken bay tomorrow and chase some flatties and bream on the hard bodies. Have you paddled a revo?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

nah , didn't fish today , had all good intentions,but after walking Jerry for 50 minutes this morning was already superhot, he loves to have his walks in the morning before it gets too hot, and as he wont go to the toilet in the yard , we have to get out and do it, i guess its been as hot in canberra as it has down here , but its been about 37 degrees, and thats too hot sitting on the bay , i dont mind if i am paddling , but at the moment am not allowed to paddle far, its all experimental with my back, can you peddle a hobie backwards? was just thinking if you had a fish on and he was heading for the bricks , could you peddle backwards and pull him out, are you fishing barlings on tuesday, or having a go at brogo?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

